# PPI PC1000.1 review



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I recently bought a refurbished PPI PC1000.1 from stereoneeds on ebay. For under $200 I couldn't pass it up. Two gripes about stereoneeds are the bass knob was broken and no mounting feet to screw it into the piece of mdf under my carpet. Also had a screw missing on the terminal strip with the speaker and remote inputs. Didn't need the bass knob but had to use wood screws, oversized washers, and zipties to secure the amp. Small L brackets would have worked better but didn't feel like making the short drive to Walmart. It ain't going anywhere installed like I did but it still wiggles a little. Long as it stays put I'm cool with the ghetto rig. It's hidden under my passenger seat. 

This amp is feature rich with adjustments I'll never use such as a phase adjustment, balanced input, subsonic filter, and parametric bass eq. Gain goes down to nine volts. Lowpass filter isn't defeatable. I don't like the fact you have to turn the amp upsidedown to connect the wires. The terminal blocks have small flathead screws that tighten a flat piece of metal on the wire. I was actually very cautious not to scrip the screws out. Long as they hold tight I'm fine with it and had enough slack in the wires to flip it back over after wiring.

It does what it's designed to do without noise. I have it at 4 ohms on a ported Fi x10 so easy load for the amp to handle. I have no plans of running it at 1 ohm. Sounds like an amp that's confidently designed. It will likely stay where it's mounted until the truck gets traded or until it craps out.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I don't like the fact you have to turn the amp upsidedown to connect the wires. The terminal blocks have small flathead screws that tighten a flat piece of metal on the wire. I was actually very cautious not to scrip the screws out. Long as they hold tight I'm fine with it and had enough slack in the wires to flip it back over after wiring.


Those are just plugs that you can pull out to do your wiring and then plug back in. Or you can turn them over and have the screw holes on top.
They look like this right?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah that's them. I forgot those were plugs. Guess being on the bottom I don't have to worry about anything shorting out.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Yeah that's them. I forgot those were plugs. Guess being on the bottom I don't have to worry about anything shorting out.


The power plug has a notch to keep it from being plugged in upside down. The speaker plug does not. You'll just have to keep up with which side is + and which side is - . The phase switch would negate you having to keep up with that at all however. 
As deep in the plug as those screws are, it would be very difficult to drop something perfectly inside one of the holes.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

That subsonic filter can be handy on ported subs. 
These new PC series mono PPI amps are class D, correct? If so, does it seem pretty efficent and easy on electrical?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

The weird thing about PC1000.1 (new Class D) is that it was tested and found to provide "only" about 450watt RMS output with 2ohm load. This was with a 12.5V power. Are these amplifiers the rare breed that come alive only with +14 volts?


(LINK)


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

ZAKOH said:


> The weird thing about PC1000.1 (new Class D) is that it was tested and found to provide "only" about 450watt RMS output with 2ohm load. This was with a 12.5V power. Are these amplifiers the rare breed that come alive only with +14 volts?
> 
> 
> (LINK)


The manual states 1000x1 at 2Ω at 14.4V, so I would guess that it does rated at 14.4 (Soundstream is the same way though they get pretty close to rated at 12v). The manual also states 1000x1 at 1Ω at 14.4v (so the rating for 2Ω could be a misprint), it could be rated to do 500x1 at 2Ω at 14.4v in which case 450x1 at 12v would be pretty impressive.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi-FiDelity said:


> The manual states 1000x1 at 2Ω at 14.4V, so I would guess that it does rated at 14.4 (Soundstream is the same way though they get pretty close to rated at 12v). The manual also states 1000x1 at 1Ω at 14.4v (so the rating for 2Ω could be a misprint), it could be rated to do 500x1 at 2Ω at 14.4v in which case 450x1 at 12v would be pretty impressive.


The Soundstream REF1 does almost its rated power at 2ohm with 12.5V battery. It's a different amplifier compared to PPI PC1000, being a Class G amplifier.












The low THD is very impressive for a subwoofer amplifier, and it doesn't seem to change between 2 and 4ohm. It would be nice if someone else tested the PC1000 at 14.4V to corroborate or deny what we have seen in the other test.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

I know they are two very different beasts, I was not implying that they are the same because they have the same parent company. I was just saying that looking at the specsit's possible that there is a typo in the manual seeing that the ratings for 2Ω and 1Ω at 14.4v are identical which is to me a little odd, not impossible but odd. I also agree I'd like to see a 14.4v test to see what they can do.


----------



## Malazan (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi-FiDelity said:


> The manual states 1000x1 at 2Ω at 14.4V, so I would guess that it does rated at 14.4 (Soundstream is the same way though they get pretty close to rated at 12v). The manual also states 1000x1 at 1Ω at 14.4v (so the rating for 2Ω could be a misprint), it could be rated to do 500x1 at 2Ω at 14.4v in which case 450x1 at 12v would be pretty impressive.


I own one, it's rated 725x1 RMS @2ohms 14.4v

525x1 RMS @2ohms 12.0v

1000x1 @1ohm 14.4v

785x1 @1ohm 12.0v


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Malazan said:


> I own one, it's rated 725x1 RMS @2ohms 14.4v
> 
> 525x1 RMS @2ohms 12.0v
> 
> ...


Those are some pretty respectable numbers.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, then the test result would make sense. I do wonder, why not just get a PPI P1000.1? These things are great. I haven't seen a test of PPI P1000.1, but the Polk D1000 and Hertz HDP1, which are based on the same design, have lived up to their rated power output claims and are super clean. If PC1000.1 does something better, then PPI hasn't explained that. Granted, it has parametric bass boost and continuous phase adjustment. Maybe it's the reason it's marketed as more "high end" amplifier.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

ZAKOH said:


> Well, then the test result would make sense. I do wonder, why not just get a PPI P1000.1? These things are great. I haven't seen a test of PPI P1000.1, but the Polk D1000 and Hertz HDP1, which are based on the same design, have lived up to their rated power output claims and are super clean. If PC1000.1 does something better, then PPI hasn't explained that. Granted, it has parametric bass boost and continuous phase adjustment. Maybe it's the reason it's marketed as more "high end" amplifier.


I'm 100% sure cause I can't find any numbers on PPI's site or in their posted manuals but the PC class have a THD of .02% across the board (according to the page .01% but the manual states .02%), it's possible that the phantoms have a higher THD%. The PC also support balanced in which is more appealing to the SQ crowd, they also have a wider array of controls in the pre-amp section. From what there brochure claims the PC line uses "higher" grade components than those listed for the Phantom line . It's also possible that the actual board layouts could be be vastly different in design despite both being class D. It' also got a radically different heat sink design and from what I've heard the PC amp are supposed to run cooler than the Phantom amps.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I have mine at 4 ohms. No shortage of juice for my center console sub. I know the usefulness of a subsonic but I choose not to use it. The music I listen to will never put my sub into the danger zone anyway. And even if it does get there my gain and level are so dailed down for blending purposes that the sub will likely never reach mechanical limits. Fi makes a tough sub. If it was one of the more fragile models out there I'd use the subsonic. Anyway, after getting my system run through its paces in Atlanta over the weekend I've decided this amp is a keeper. One thing I am considering though since I want more power to my mids and tweets is replacing it with the PC 5 channel to get 380rms at 2 ohms to a sealed shallow MTX 12" then bridge the 4 channels to get 200x2 on the tweeters. Then bridge my Mosconi for 340x2 on the Arians. Headroom is worth more than its weight in gold.

EDIT: My first choice was the Phantom but Sonic lost the sale because their Paypal function wasn't functioning. And I couldn't pass up the price on the PC.


----------



## Cparker1989 (Mar 15, 2013)

Let me start by saying that I have had a pc1000 for 2 years now and I love it. It's the best amp I've ever owned( not that I have owned a lot of amps or been involved in mobile audio for as long as some of you guys). 
However I have read that the ppi pc and ss ref amps are based on the same designs. Not the same exact amplifier but the same board and components just configured for a different external layout. Maybe someone else can elaborate a little more on this? What would be the better design out of the pc and ref?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Cparker1989 said:


> Let me start by saying that I have had a pc1000 for 2 years now and I love it. It's the best amp I've ever owned( not that I have owned a lot of amps or been involved in mobile audio for as long as some of you guys).
> However I have read that the ppi pc and ss ref amps are based on the same designs. Not the same exact amplifier but the same board and components just configured for a different external layout. Maybe someone else can elaborate a little more on this? What would be the better design out of the pc and ref?


PC is class D, Ref is class G 
PC has connections on 2 sides while the Ref has connections on 1 side 

Please tell me how is it possible for those 2 amps to have the same design or board? 

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> PC is class D, Ref is class G
> PC has connections on 2 sides while the Ref has connections on 1 side
> 
> Please tell me how is it possible for those 2 amps to have the same design or board?
> ...


They are not, but I think he is meaning the 4-ch versions, I have read that they do share the same board for those. I have not seen the inside of the PPI's so I can not say for sure.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> They are not, but I think he is meaning the 4-ch versions, I have read that they do share the same board for those. I have not seen the inside of the PPI's so I can not say for sure.


GRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZZ... Com' here a minut'  

Kelvin


----------



## Cparker1989 (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't say say that what I had read was fact. Only that I had previously read that. I don't recall if they were referring to the single channel amps but aparently not. I didn't even know the ref1000 was class a class g; always assumed it was class d. Still can anyone here tell us wht the design simularities are beetween the two lines, which has cleaner output, and has better total output? I ask because i can't make a decision between the two and plan to use one of them in an upcoming build.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I might get flamed for this but I used to run a Mosconi One 120.4 on my subs until my big unbadged Zuki powerhouse bit the dust that ran my fronts. The Mosconi is a MUCH cleaner sounding amp than the Zuki was (mine wasn't even remotely similar to the Eleets so don't get it confused with one) and on sub duty I can't tell a bit of difference in clenliness and control with the PC vs Mosconi. It seems to be well designed and true to the signal. The Zuki was kind of like the old LP amps from way back from what I've heard about them. Never run LP though. From a budget standpoint you'd be hard pressed to beat the PC amps imo especially at the refurbed price. If I do get a PC 5 channel I'll probably keep the 1000.1 just in case I decide to do another 50/50 install to let out my inner basshead. Right now my sub install is all about sq.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Avtozvuk.com tested the 5-channel PC740 and gave it very high marks. I fact, it was their favorite 5-channel amp among those considered in all tests. I do think it's a bit optimistic. For one, I think it would be nice if it was possible to turn off the filters on the full range channels. People with DSP's don't need them. The subwoofer channel is impressive, providing over 400watt RMS power at 0.1% THD, and close to 500 at 1% THD. The subwoofer channel is Class A/B, so the amplifier heat sink might require ample airflow to stay cool in summer months. I am surprised that some tweeters require bridged channels for head room. The full range channel provides about 45watt RMS power (at superclean 0.1% THD), but then starts running out of steam ending with about 70watts at 1%THD. Probably enough for most tweeters out there.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Cparker1989 said:


> I didn't say say that what I had read was fact. Only that I had previously read that. I don't recall if they were referring to the single channel amps but aparently not. I didn't even know the ref1000 was class a class g; always assumed it was class d. Still can anyone here tell us wht the design simularities are beetween the two lines, which has cleaner output, and has better total output? I ask because i can't make a decision between the two and plan to use one of them in an upcoming build.


There is some feature overlap if you read the marketing literature for the PPI PC and SS REF amplifiers, specially those that are class A/B. Either way, I think both lines are fine amplifiers. I would simply choose based on form factor, price, etc. I might have preferred the PC amps because I like it when the power and speaker wire connectors are on one side, and the input terminals on the other side. The REF amps have all connections on the same side.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I've heard the benefits of putting several times the rated power to a frontstage. And my tweeters are fairly inneficient. What's the point of having a massive amount of headroom? BECAUSE I CAN! 120x4 at 4 ohms just barely gets it and I have a feeling I'm so close to the ragged edge of the amps capabilities that dynamic headroom is suffering. I don't like running anything into clipping. Massive amounts of headroom is worth its weight in gold if you know how to use it


----------



## Cparker1989 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad you brought up the headroom issue, I've been trying to find a solution to this problem. Many of the mid woofers I am considering are only available in an 8ohm impedance wich makes amp selection a little more difficult for me. Basically I was wondering what a sufficient amout of headroom would be percentage wise?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If you havn't listened to Acuratlsq (Kirk) TL yet you need to. He's the posterchild for headroom and he knows how to use it. His car has finesse at lower volumes and will tear your head off at high volumes. Right now he's running six Zapco 650.2's in his car. One on each speaker consisting of a pair of tweeters, pair of midbasses, and a pair of 15's. My personal bar gets raised every time I get in his car. I know I'd get my ass handed to me if I competed against him but it would be an honor to get beat by him. Strange but true. Now I'm looking into 15's that would work well with the sub channels of the PC 5 channel. Havn't gotten official measurements yet to know exactly what I'm dealing with between the seats.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

ZAKOH said:


> The weird thing about PC1000.1 (new Class D) is that it was tested and found to provide "only" about 450watt RMS output with 2ohm load. This was with a 12.5V power. Are these amplifiers the rare breed that come alive only with +14 volts?
> 
> 
> (LINK)


So, 75 watts below rated power at .5 more volts. Does this mean that the rated power of 1000 watts @ 1ohm 14.4v will be off as well. Not that you'll be able to tell the difference, just curious


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

With the engine running I'm cranking 14.7 volts. Sometimes it breaks the 15 volt mark on a cold morning. I wish I knew someone around here that could clamp my amp for me to see what it does.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

hey quick question, I am thinking about pulling the trigger on this same deal from Stereoneeds also, now that youve had the PC1000.1 for awhile... any comments on it. There seems to be NOTHING on the net about this amp. I want to run the 1000.1 and the 640.4- I know the 640.4 has a great reputation. Any input from you would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

hot9dog said:


> hey quick question, I am thinking about pulling the trigger on this same deal from Stereoneeds also, now that youve had the PC1000.1 for awhile... any comments on it. There seems to be NOTHING on the net about this amp. I want to run the 1000.1 and the 640.4- I know the 640.4 has a great reputation. Any input from you would be greatly appreciated.


Just now saw your post so sorry for the delay. So far so good on the amp. No problems whatsoever. Powers a 15" sub rated for 500rms effortlessly. It better if it's supposed to put out an honest 1000rms at 2 ohms. I have it dialed back quite a bit too.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I got my refurbished pc1000.1 last week from Stereoneeds, mine came in pretty good condition, mounting feet were included as was the bass knob. My bass knob came broken also but was easily fixed with some CA glue. So far so good with it being installed. Its pushing a new pc12" with ease! does not run out of "steam". I was alittle scared to by it from Stereoneeds, have heard alot of horror stories with people dealing with them, but I was happy when it came in. 3 year warranty.... so we will see. I also ordered the refurbished pc640.4 from them also. It too came in good condition, but it was missing the mounting feet, the bass knob, and the speaker and power plugs were missing!!! How am I supposed to hook this amp up without the plugs??? Likely I am a big PPI freak and have several spare power and speaker plugs laying around. Im not going to make a big deal of it... who ever did the refurb job on both of these amps did a good job. The boards are very clean and put back together well. I would say to anyone looking to get a good deal on theses great amps- to buy them soon, they only have a few left.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

You could contact PPI and get new, feet, connectors, bass knob. Also care to share what the internals look like with us?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I actually contacted Stereoneeds and they were quick on getting back to and shipping me the missing items. Very good customer service! I actually just sold the amp the other day along with my ppi pc640.4. Im going in another direction with my build. Gut shots can be found on line if you google it. I was very impressed with this amp! Probably the quietest class D sub amp ive heard to date, i had it pushing a single power class 12 (the new ones) and it ripped my car to pieces! Considering its a class D and it was drawing enough juice to blow a 100 amp fuse... i imagine this thing is doing waay more than rated! I was impressed!


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

I just noticed that there are a few internal shots of the PC1000.1 (didn't see them when I looked a while back), though I would like to see the guts of the 640.4. They are definitely stout amps.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I was very happy with both of the amps. They looked very nice mounted next to each other in my install. The 640.4 had good headroom and a low noise floor. They do need some airflow to keep cool, a consideration when mounting. My 640.4 got hot several times after loud driving sessions on the way home from work (fridays...lol) but never shut off and sounded clean even under distress. Lol. I would suggest these amps to anyone... you can find some good deals on the 4 channels! Good luck finding the pc1000.1's... they were always hard to find. I was lucky to get the one i had.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The only downside I can find with these amps is the size. Still can't complain for the price paid.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the new SS and PPI processors for 2014 that are supposed to be more entry level and come with a controller. Might finally get a dsp!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I like the new SS and PPI processors for 2014 that are supposed to be more entry level and come with a controller. Might finally get a dsp!


Just checked out the Harmony and it looks like a nice little unit. I used to gripe about most of the dsp's only being laptop controlled until I played around with the software. Now I'm stepping into lappy tuning with a mini dsp. I'll see about meeting up with you one day in the near future to show you the laptop controlled mini dsp and to let you check out my downfired 15 in center console


----------



## extraclassic (Jun 1, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I just posted my PC1000.1 on eBay: Item 182024027476


----------

